# Mac OS 9 System Volume



## dlloyd (Dec 16, 2002)

I have an iMac DV, and I want to know if there is a way to set the system volume _really_ low. I use the Control Strip volume icon, but even set to the very lowest setting, it is still quite often a lot louder than I want it.
Does anyone know of some hack, hidden setting, or utility that will let me do this?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 16, 2002)

The trick is to go to the Control panel. that is Apple Menu>Control Panels>Sound

You have four tabs in that panel. 
Alerts which also has a separate main volume setting, Input, Output and Speakers.


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 16, 2002)

I tried that, it is the same as the Control Strip icon.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 16, 2002)

Is it the system sound that is loud or a program? 

the system sound control is in the Appearance panel.


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 16, 2002)

I am using OS 9 right now, so the Sound Control Panel is seperate.
The sound is too loud everywhere, on startup, the alert sounds, in applications (I know I can probably change this inside the application, but it's such a big hassle). Sometimes (e.g. early in the morning) I want to _just_ be able to hear things, like when someone sends me an IM for example, but I don't want to wake anybody up.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 16, 2002)

Go to the sound control panel and turn down the main volume and the alert.  Then go to the Speakers tab and turn down each speaker. 

Now test it out.


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 16, 2002)

I didn't think of turning the Alert volume down, so that helped. Thanks!
But I'm still wondering if there is a way to turn down the system-wide volume. Anyone?


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 18, 2002)

If you can't get your main volume low enough without completely losing it, you could plug in external speakers and control total volume through speaker volume, but that's not practical for everyone.


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 18, 2002)

I have done that, but I have a music studio hooked into my Mac, so to turn the speakers on, I have to fire up the Mixer and things.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 18, 2002)

If it is still too loud, do you have a door to close in the room you are working in?


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 18, 2002)

Oh yes, and I use that.


----------



## sprtsrule42 (Dec 27, 2002)

Ok, I have the same DV player with same system:
I would first try all control strips. Then plug in external speakers and turn colume down. It works for me. I dont understand what's wrong anyway, because when I use the main control strip it can turn the volume down to a whisper or any desired level. Sorry I couldn't be anymore help.


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmmm, thanks!
I've got an iBook now, and I don't use the iMac anymore. The only problem is that I can't get _enough_ volume out of it sometimes! Poor little speakers! They aren't big enough.


----------

